
TI-83 Plus OS Signing Key Cracked (2009) - GordonS
https://www.ticalc.org/archives/news/articles/14/145/145154.html
======
GordonS
After seeing a few cryptography related posts on HN recently, I thought this
was quite interesting - an individual factored the 512-bit key used to sign
firmware for the TI-83 Plus calculator.

